# Dundonald - Thursday 13th



## Jacko_G (Sep 2, 2018)

Space for one on Thursday 13th @ Dundonald. 

0950 tee time - sign on Â£40, steep I appreciate but the course is in tremendous condition. Playing stableford with a couple of southerners!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2018)

Burned my holidays this year else would have snatched your hand off.

My loss, your gain!!!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 2, 2018)

Brilliant course, wish I could make it but can't.


----------



## casuk (Sep 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Space for one on Thursday 13th @ Dundonald.

0950 tee time - sign on Â£40, steep I appreciate but the course is in tremendous condition. Playing stableford with a couple of southerners! 

Click to expand...

I'll see if i can get down there I'll get back to you this afternoon at some point, if your still needing an extra player


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 10, 2018)

Any further forward in a decision?

Don't think the weather is fully playing ball but it's not too bad.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 10, 2018)

The good news is you get to watch Cameron hit the ball a long way. 

The bad news is you have to help him find it ðŸ¤£


----------



## casuk (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes mate I'm still up for going if all is still OK, yes weathers been quite poor I'm sure it will be fine on the day (more hope that is)


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 11, 2018)

I think we may actually get a break with the weather if it stays as forecast. Hopefully dry anyway but 20 moh winds, should be interesting!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks to Jacko for hosting us at Dondonald.

Nice also to meet Chris, 19hcp pmsl. His driving was insane. 

Fantastic course and even more brutal with the wind 

Clubhouse didnâ€™t bother me at all considering itâ€™s a mute point, thought the course was fair and the routing was superb, greens superb for the end of the season.


Thanks once again


----------



## casuk (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes, thanks jacko for a great day, winds were bad but course more than made up for conditions, company was good too, thanks, hope to meet up again


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 15, 2018)

Glad you all enjoyed it, the greens have been fabulous since about June, absolutely lightning as shown by Chris's putt on 12 which trickled past the hole and "de-greened" itself by going on & on & on & on!!!

Not sure Callum quite believed me when I told him Western Gailes greens were running at least 18" to 2 feet slower than Dundonald. Wonder if he agrees now?

Nice to put some faces to names. Welcome anytime.


----------



## casuk (Sep 15, 2018)

Lol the greens were unbelievably quick and just to add that putt on 12th was wind assisted ðŸ˜€  and wee won't talk about that bunker on the 15th


----------



## User 99 (Sep 15, 2018)

Best greens I've played on all season and I've probably played 10-12 different courses this season.


----------

